# E/M Coding



## andi (Mar 20, 2008)

The CPT book for E/M office visits states for example 99214 Physician typically spends 25 minutes face-to-face with the patient and or family.  How do you understand this.  Does the patient have to be here?  Can this procedure be used if a patient is here for an appt and the spouse's condition and meds are discussed with the spouse here?


----------



## JWESS (Mar 20, 2008)

Yes For All All E&m Visits The Specific Patient Must Be Present. If The Spouse Has An Appointment And Goes Back With The Patient Being Seen By The Doctor And They Also End Up Being Seen You Could Bill A Separate E&m As Long As All Guidelines Are Met. This Includes When Visit Is Based On Time But Make Sure The Documentation Clearly Shows All Required Info. Hope This Helps. Thanks Nicole Wessell, Cpc


----------



## andi (Mar 20, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thank you so much for your help!!


----------

